# [solved] GNOME und der Power-Button

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer GNOME Installation auf einem Laptop.

Wenn man nach dem einloggen den Power Knopf drückt kommt zwar ganz kurz die Auswahl was man genau machen will (Suspend, Abmelden oder Herunterfahren) doch bevor man überhaupt die Möglichkeit hat etwas auszuwählen wird der X-Server abgeschossen und die Kiste fährt einfach herunter.

Meine Vermutung ist ja das ausser GNOME noch ein anderes Programm dieses Event überwacht doch welches und wie kann ich diesem beibringen das ganze dem GNOME zu überlassen?Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Dec 14, 2011 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## forrestfunk81

Bei mir sorgt sys-power/acpid für das Ausschalten beim Drücken vom Power Button. Inwiefern das mit Gnome zusammenarbeitet, kann ich nicht sagen.

```
$ /etc/init.d/acpid status

 * status: started

```

----------

## schmidicom

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Bei mir sorgt sys-power/acpid für das Ausschalten beim Drücken vom Power Button. Inwiefern das mit Gnome zusammenarbeitet, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> ```
> $ /etc/init.d/acpid status
> 
> ...

 

Danke für den Tipp, als ich nach diesem Problem googelte bekam ich alles mögliche nur nicht das.

Habe die Datei "/etc/acpi/default.sh" geändert und nun funktioniert es.

----------

